# shelflife of mylands and shellawax



## johnkepka (Aug 4, 2009)

Well it has been a while since I used this stuff so I am wondering (without doing any experimenting and I am running out of spare time) what the shelf life of shellawax and mylands would be?. The shellawax is the paste or cream type.  I also have some old triple E shine. I probably have some others as well. I have a few stoppers to do and I really prefer not to buy anymore.


----------



## tim self (Aug 4, 2009)

My shellwax is a year old and still works fine.  No idea on mylands.  But remember, some of the stuff may sit on a shelf for a while before it sells.


----------



## Fred (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a container of Shellawax that has to be around three years old. It is still very usable stuff. Just be sure that you always replace the lid snugly after use. My supply of Mylands is way less than a year old so it ain't got no history to report on ... yet!


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a big bottle of Mylands 3 years ago and it is about a quarter gone and still working as good as when I first got it.


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.  The problem I had with the containers of Triple  E and Shellawax cream was the lids cracked easily from tightening.  I have had plastic wrap on them under the lid trying to keep them tight and the air out.  There is a little separation in the shellawax cream.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 5, 2009)

The only thing that will happen as the friction polish ages is that the final shellac finish will be softer than it was when new. It will get the same shine if you do it right. The only difference is that it won't last as long.

It's shelf life after the seal is broken depends on humidity and temperature and UV exposure. It will last a lot longer when stored in a cool dry dark place. Hut puts a dat on their bottle. It will last for about 1 to 2 years out from the date, but the finish will start to be soft after that.


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks--I was wondering about the shellac since I know that mixed shellac has a shelf life but I could not recall how long. I have some flakes I bought which I hope won't go bad. My storage is in a dark place in the basement so that part is OK.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 5, 2009)

Shellac flakes will last for several years, but they won't last forever. They start a reaction whose name I can't remember, and will eventually fuse into a mass. When they start sticking together, it is time to use them ASAP. I have some that are 10 years old and still good, and some that are 20 years old and not.


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 5, 2009)

I better check the packages--probably been 3 or more years since I got the flakes.  I sure would hate to lose the shellac.  I always buy more because I hate shipping and handling charges for small orders. As I see my join date on the side it brings to mind that I bought the shellac after joining so the stuff is 3 years or so old.


----------

